# JUNE 23rd, 2013 @ WOODLEY PARK, !!! MAJESTICS WORLD WIDE !!!



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
MAJESTICS SFV 
@ WOODLEY PARK
JUNE 23rd 2013

IN HONOR OF OUR FALLEN BROTHER "LIL TIM" 10 YR MEMORIAL PICNIC

FLIER COMING SOON


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> MAJESTICS SFV
> @ ELYSIAN PARK
> JUNE 23rd 2013
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
MAJESTICS SFV
@ ELYSIAN PARK
JUNE 23rd 2013

IN HONOR OF OUR FALLEN BROTHER "LIL TIM" 10 YR MEMORIAL PICNIC

FLIER COMING SOON

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CJAY said:


> !!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> MAJESTICS SFV
> @ ELYSIAN PARK
> JUNE 23rd 2013
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the bumps, this is gonna be one major picnic, as we pay tribute to our Majestics brother in peace. Thx for ur support


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG M HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF U NEED THE TACO PPL FOR U*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

I miss Elysian Park picnics. It should be a good one!!! 
To The Top!!


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LOLOW'S C.C. SFV WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT SURENOSTYLE will be there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT SURENOSTYLE will be there


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> I miss Elysian Park picnics. It should be a good one!!!
> To The Top!!


:thumbsup:yup cant wait!!!


----------



## lil_zuess (Dec 1, 2012)

COMPTON MAJESTICS WILL BE OUT THEIR...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave homies Los always.has the.best shows


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BACK AT THE PARK! SHOULD BE GOOD..COUNT ME IN..

uffin:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Elysian park??? fuck yeah! WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Citylife will be in the house !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> MAJESTICS SFV
> @ ELYSIAN PARK
> JUNE 23rd 2013
> ...


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT FOR ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> BACK AT THE PARK! SHOULD BE GOOD..COUNT ME IN..
> 
> uffin:


You know we Doin it BIG M style, in the name of lowridin!!! Cee u there


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

buMp!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> MAJESTICS SFV
> @ ELYSIAN PARK
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> I miss Elysian Park picnics. It should be a good one!!!
> To The Top!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS SO.CAL.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

moses said:


> MAJESTICS SO.CAL.


 SO CAL



kbron82 said:


> Ttt


 SD



CJAY said:


> TTT


 SD

thanx for the support members :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT... IT DONT STOP!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 603258
> TTT!!!!!!!


LOL THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT !! :werd:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

FLIER IS JUST ABOUT DONE 

THE FAMILY OF OUR FALLEN BROTHER WILL BE AT THE PICNIC, HIS NOW 15yr OLD SON AND WIDOW. DONT GET BETTER THAN THIS... 

THX TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT, I GUARANTEE WE WILL PUT IT DOWN!!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*T

T


T*


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTMFT... IT DONT STOP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup china man? :dunno:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Bump 2 thee Top


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

TTT Majestics C.C.!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC C.C. FAMILY


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

MORNING BUMP!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
MAJESTICS SFV 
@ ELYSIAN PARK
JUNE 23rd 2013

IN HONOR OF OUR FALLEN BROTHER "LIL TIM" 10 YR MEMORIAL PICNIC

FLIER COMING SOON


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

TMFT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

SAN DIEGO!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 617763
> 
> 
> View attachment 617764
> SAN DIEGO!!!


 MIKE D IS MY HERO!!! I WANT THOSE SAME MIAMI VICE GLASSES :rofl:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> MIKE D IS MY HERO!!! I WANT THOSE SAME MIAMI VICE GLASSES :rofl:


LOL






. :roflmao: CHINA I THINK MARTY HAS HIM BEAT ON THE MIAMI VICE LOOK!!! Lol :bowrofl:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CJAY said:


> LOL
> View attachment 619706
> . :roflmao: CHINA I THINK MARTY HAS HIM BEAT ON THE MIAMI VICE LOOK!!! Lol :bowrofl:


 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! I FORGOT ABOUT MR. McFLY LMFAO!!! HANDS DOWN MARTY IS MH HERO :rofl:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

...................


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
MAJESTICS SFV 
@ ELYSIAN PARK
JUNE 23rd 2013

IN HONOR OF OUR FALLEN BROTHER "LIL TIM" 10 YR MEMORIAL PICNIC

FLIER COMING SOON


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I will be there to support the homies


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This was a hard picture to dig up! R.I.P. TIM!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 623480


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*T

T

T*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ONE OF THE MOST DEDICATED YOUNG MEMBERS THE CLUB HAS EVER SEEN...10 yrs LATER IN HONOR OF "LIL TIM" R.I.P.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Big M TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> View attachment 630996


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx for the pic Markie, couldn't have done it without you, cee u there :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

IT DONT STOP


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

X 2


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> View attachment 630996


TTT!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

RIDE IN PEACE TO THE HOMIE, WE REPRESENT THIS PICNIC IN HIS HONOR...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> RIDE IN PEACE TO THE HOMIE, WE REPRESENT THIS PICNIC IN HIS HONOR...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> View attachment 630996


 TTT FOR THE HOMIE "LIL TIM"


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

LUXURYKING said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE "LIL TIM"


X2


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818;

RIDE IN PEACE TO THE HOMIE, WE REPRESENT THIS PICNIC IN HIS HONOR...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump on a Friday Morning when I should be working....:roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TO THA TOP, IT DONT STOP!!!


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be there hoMies


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> TO THA TOP, IT DONT STOP!!!


X2


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OG 61 said:


> Bump :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup: CHUCKY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.. HOMIES...


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup: CHUCKY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.. HOMIES...


Good looking out see you there ....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

NEFF-U said:


> Good looking out see you there ....


 okay


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP!!


Thanks bigg dogg


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE PARK :thumbsup:*


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE PARK :thumbsup:*


Yes sir .. See u there ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

NEFF-U said:


> Yes sir .. See u there ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


Wht up mannnn


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

NEFF-U said:


> Wht up mannnn


 chilling foool. and u fool..


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT 4 the WORLD WIDE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Much props to all the riders that keep this event on top, believe me june 23rd will be off the hook!!!


----------



## Rivera93 (Jan 26, 2012)

SICK 818 WAYZ WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPORT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

IM READY TO ROLL HOMIES..


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

X2


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

*ttt... See You There.... *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

OG 61 said:


> Looking forward to this one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

It's going down June 23rd


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

NEFF-U said:


> It's going down June 23rd


 u ridding with me that day fool


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Chucky-LL said:


> u ridding with me that day fool


My chapter meets up @ 6 or 7 that morning then we dip 2 the park... Lmn wht up .....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

NEFF-U said:


> My chapter meets up @ 6 or 7 that morning then we dip 2 the park... Lmn wht up .....


 that sounds good...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!


Thank u sir !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Thanx for the pic Markie, couldn't have done it without you, cee u there :thumbsup:


 Save me 1 or 2 of them flyers!


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

NEFF-U said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

NEFF-U said:


> My chapter meets up @ 6 or 7 that morning then we dip 2 the park... Lmn wht up .....


WE WILL BE AT THE PARK AT 5AM, DONT KNOW WHERE U GOT UR INFO FROM


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> WE WILL BE AT THE PARK AT 5AM, DONT KNOW WHERE U GOT UR INFO FROM


 was up china man..


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

What up Chucksta!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M SFV:thumbsup:*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M SFV:thumbsup:*


Whats up Mr. Vallero? Ill cee u out there...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump for a no work MONDAY ! ! ! ! :drama:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Whats up Mr. Vallero? Ill cee u out there...


 *SOUNDS GOOD BIG HOMIE SEE U THERE ALWAYS GOT MY SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT IT DONT STOP!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

buMp


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP!!


Thanks homie see u there ...


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

You already know Illegal Toys will be in The house see you there homies


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Caspy said:


> You already know Illegal Toys will be in The house see you there homies


Yes Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir!!!! Cee u there


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World will be there... TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ray-13 said:


> Latin World will be there... TTT


We owe u one, cee u there.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS..


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

few more days and its going down!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Next Weekend


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

X 2


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

!!! LOCATION HAS CHANGED !!! _DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUSTANCES, IT IS IN THE BEST INTEREST OF THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB TO CHANGE LOCATIONS TO COMFORTABLY ACCOMADATE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY._ *WE HAVE MOVED THE LOCATION TO WOODLEY PARK, JUNE 23rd 2013.* WE HAVE A PERMIT FOR WOODLEY PARK SO THERE WILL BE NO HASSLE'S WHILE WE ARE THERE. BRING YOUR BBQ PITS, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR RIDERS, ETC... THANX TO SMILEY AND ABEL FOR TAKING CARE OF US SO QUICKLY


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

!!!  LOCATION HAS CHANGED TO WOODLEY PARK  JUNE 23rd 2013 !!! FOR MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!! LOCATION HAS CHANGED !!! _DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUSTANCES, IT IS IN THE BEST INTEREST OF THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB TO CHANGE LOCATIONS TO COMFORTABLY ACCOMADATE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY._ *WE HAVE MOVED THE LOCATION TO WOODLEY PARK, JUNE 23rd 2013.* WE HAVE A PERMIT FOR WOODLEY PARK SO THERE WILL BE NO HASSLE'S WHILE WE ARE THERE. BRING YOUR BBQ PITS, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR RIDERS, ETC... THANX TO SMILEY AND ABEL FOR TAKING CARE OF US SO QUICKLY


TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!! LOCATION HAS CHANGED !!! _DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUSTANCES, IT IS IN THE BEST INTEREST OF THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB TO CHANGE LOCATIONS TO COMFORTABLY ACCOMADATE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY._ *WE HAVE MOVED THE LOCATION TO WOODLEY PARK, JUNE 23rd 2013.* WE HAVE A PERMIT FOR WOODLEY PARK SO THERE WILL BE NO HASSLE'S WHILE WE ARE THERE. BRING YOUR BBQ PITS, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR RIDERS, ETC... THANX TO SMILEY AND ABEL FOR TAKING CARE OF US SO QUICKLY


TTT!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

WOODLEY PARK HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!! LOCATION HAS CHANGED TO WOODLEY PARK  JUNE 23rd 2013 !!! FOR MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL


Where is Woodley park located, for those out of town that might be going, brother!!?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

***Woodley Park*** 6350 Woodley Ave., Van Nuys, CA 91436.LOCATED OFF THE 405, NORTH OF THE 101 FREEWAY and SOUTH OF THE 118 FREEWAY


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ***Woodley Park*** 6350 Woodley Ave., Van Nuys, CA 91436.LOCATED OFF THE 405, NORTH OF THE 101 FREEWAY and SOUTH OF THE 118 FREEWAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

papi310 said:


> View attachment 659720
> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......:thumbsup:


 COOL, LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Just 1week away ... TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES SEE U ALL THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

What time is this going down?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Alex65 said:


> What time is this going down?


8am-3pm


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

tttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT WOODLEY PARK HERE WE COME, BRING UR BBQ PITS, FAMILY, AND RIDERS... CEE YALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

From what time to what time.. ?


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking forward to it IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE will be there Woodley Park it is


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt


8am-3pm


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Up


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Woodley Park*** 6350 Woodley Ave., Van Nuys, CA 91436.LOCATED OFF THE 405, NORTH OF THE 101 FREEWAY and SOUTH OF THE 118 FREEWAY


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Exclusives Only cc . VC.will be in the house.....:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

WE HAVE A PERMIT FOR WOODLEY PARK SO THERE WILL BE NO HASSLE'S WHILE WE ARE THERE. BRING YOUR BBQ PITS, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR RIDERS, ETC...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Im tryin to get a few riders from San Diego to go..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Majestics Avondale will be there....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

My boy, the Marinator!!!


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking forward to this event.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

_*SEE U THERE;;BIG AL SAID IT;;*_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> My boy, the Marinator!!!


What up china, we coming brotha! Bringing the whips to!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> !!! LOCATION HAS CHANGED !!! _DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUSTANCES, IT IS IN THE BEST INTEREST OF THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB TO CHANGE LOCATIONS TO COMFORTABLY ACCOMADATE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY._ *WE HAVE MOVED THE LOCATION TO WOODLEY PARK, JUNE 23rd 2013.* WE HAVE A PERMIT FOR WOODLEY PARK SO THERE WILL BE NO HASSLE'S WHILE WE ARE THERE. BRING YOUR BBQ PITS, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR RIDERS, ETC... THANX TO SMILEY AND ABEL FOR TAKING CARE OF US SO QUICKLY


TTT


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

So this a new location? Woodley Park?? What time? If it is Woodley Park it has to be in Woodley Park II section. There is a GM Show in Woodley Park that day.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

S-Man said:


> So this a new location? Woodley Park?? What time? If it is Woodley Park it has to be in Woodley Park II section. There is a GM Show in Woodley Park that day.


that is correct the park close to victory has the gm show the one close to burbank has the majestic pinic


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Really...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*La Gente will be there!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Much props to all my homies in the "Big M". Gonna do all I can to try and make it !!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MARINATE said:


> What up china, we coming brotha! Bringing the whips to!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

FOR ALL OF YOU WHO ARE INTERESTED, KATHLEEN THE "RADIATOR LADY" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PASSING OUT CARDS AND FLYERS FOR HER TOP NOTCH RADIATORS. ALOT OF YOU PROBABLY KNOW HER FROM THE "POMONA SWAP MEET"... HIT HER UP WHEN U SEE HER, SHE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU ON THOSE 4 ROW RADIATORS :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

​tmft


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*BTTMFT LO LOW'S C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT *:thumbsup: TO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

IS THIS MANDATORY FOR ALL MAJESTICS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> IS THIS MANDATORY FOR ALL MAJESTICS


WE GOT WHAT U LOOKING FOR!!! DONT TRY AND BACC OUT NOW... LOL...


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Spider-Man and his PT Cruiser will be there from Las Vegas. TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

SO THERES NO CONFUSION, WE WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SIDE OF THE PARK...IF UR A LOWRIDER U KNOW WHAT SIDE THAT IS...THERE WILL ALSO BE BLUE and YELLOW BALLOONS AT THE ENTRANCES...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> SO THERES NO CONFUSION, WE WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SIDE OF THE PARK...IF UR A LOWRIDER U KNOW WHAT SIDE THAT IS...THERE WILL ALSO BE BLUE and YELLOW BALLOONS AT THE ENTRANCES...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> SO THERES NO CONFUSION, WE WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SIDE OF THE PARK...IF UR A LOWRIDER U KNOW WHAT SIDE THAT IS...THERE WILL ALSO BE BLUE and YELLOW BALLOONS AT THE ENTRANCES...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Its going down!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Spirit CC from Arizona will be in the House!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats a good time to get there? Commin from San Diego


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> SO THERES NO CONFUSION, WE WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SIDE OF THE PARK...IF UR A LOWRIDER U KNOW WHAT SIDE THAT IS...THERE WILL ALSO BE BLUE and YELLOW BALLOONS AT THE ENTRANCES...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Early...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> _*SEE U THERE;;BIG AL SAID IT;;*_


WHO PULLING UP????????????????????LOL


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> SO THERES NO CONFUSION, WE WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SIDE OF THE PARK...IF UR A LOWRIDER U KNOW WHAT SIDE THAT IS...THERE WILL ALSO BE BLUE and YELLOW BALLOONS AT THE ENTRANCES...


:thumbsup:*SEE U THERE HOMIE*


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

What park is going to be at?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots if out if town Ryder's coming 2 this 1 TTT


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

Where's the pics at


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOLE FAM BAM FROM THE BIG M ILL POST ALL MY PIXS UP IN A LIL SEE U ALL FOR NEXT YR :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME....MAJESTICS AND CHEVROLET CC.... THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY.....GEORGE AND DANNY...WHATS UP!!! THANKS FOR LUNCH!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a good time at the park..:rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*StreetKingz Car Club had a blast!!!
all the way from the Valle de Coachella

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 662832
> 
> View attachment 662840
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

View everyone's ride at this location: http://spidermanphotographs.shutterfly.com/pictures/3933


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

S-Man said:


> View everyone's ride at this location: http://spidermanphotographs.shutterfly.com/pictures/3933


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

S-Man said:


> View everyone's ride at this location: http://spidermanphotographs.shutterfly.com/pictures/3933


great pics had a great time :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


*THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT ... Thanks 4 all that Came Threw and supported cops said we had 600 Ryder's .. Lol


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*WE HAD A BLAST THANX TO THE BIG "M" FAMILY.....HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR "CRUISE FOR A CURE" ON JULY,7,2013*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ANY VIDEO OF THE HOPPERS?


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


papi310 said:


> View attachment 663185
> *WE HAD A BLAST THANX TO THE BIG "M" FAMILY.....HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR "CRUISE FOR A CURE" ON JULY,7,2013*


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WAS IN DA HOUSE;;


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CAR CLUB had a great time chillin with the homies from MAJESTICS. Seen some old friends and met some real cool people there. Thanks homies.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> CHEVROLET CAR CLUB had a great time chillin with the homies from MAJESTICS. Seen some old friends and met some real cool people there. Thanks homies.


:thumbsup: *IT WAS COOL KICKING BACK WITH U FOR A LIL CARNAL SEE U AT LA SHOW*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

World wide


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE SHOUTS OUT TO THE BIG "M"! THE PICNIC WAS CRACKN. LOTS OF TIGHT CARS & LOTS OF FRIME JENTE. WAZ UPS TO GANGSTER ! QVO'Z OUT TO "CITYLIFE" & "CHEVROLET" CC. THANKZ FOR WELCOMING US TO YOUR GATHERINGS! IT WAZ WORTH THE LONG DRIVE FROM SACRAMENTO, CA. LATERZ, MR.GATOR.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now up on website! This Event!!!! :thumbsup:
__For story: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_For Pic's: _
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html



_Great job Majestics!!!! :yes:_


----------

